
Ask HN: What's the future of Amazon regarding their Big Data strategies? - murilogustineli
I am doing a project on Amazon and how they use Big Data to leverage their resources and increase profits. What do you think is the future of the company regarding their Big Data strategies? Would love to know your opinion!
======
kpierce
Amazon or AWS? I think amazon has tried everything big data for maximizing
their revenue and reducing costs. They are probably an ad platform now more
than eCommerce. AWS is now the profit center for amazon. Storage is a part of
the strategy but they are moving to serverless. They are pros at hosting X so
they offer it as a service. Kafka, Hbase, spark, etc.

~~~
murilogustineli
Thank you for your answer! It gave me new ideas :)

------
QuinnyPig
I think they encourage the adoption of big data projects, then sell storage
per gigabyte via their cloud division.

